# New guy



## whtelk (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello from Oregon!!! new here but I hunt and fish nearly year round. Glad I found this site. I just bought my first E caller (Turbo Dog) so this should be fun.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum whtelk.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome to PT whtelk !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Also Welcome to the site, Enjoy.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good to have you here whtelk.....


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Glad to have ya whtelk. Welcome to the forum, and spend some time going through some of the threads on here for information. When I first stumbled upon Predator Talk, I had already tried my hand at Predator Hunting for a solid year with no luck (as I was making some big mistakes). I was like a kid in a candy shop when I found PT, and spent a lot of time reading and learning. The knowledge on here is better than any predator hunting instructions you can find elsewhere, as you'll find detailed instructional answers to detailed questions that have been asked. I learn everyday on here.

If you have any questions, feel free to ask. And when you get your first predator, make sure and post pics!!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT whtelk.


----------

